

Show HN: From real Jeopardy data, a minimalistic site with random questions - mickle00
http://aslongaskevindoesntwinimhappy.info/Jeoparty/

======
mickle00
Spun this up in less than an hour.

Source of all the data:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/datasets/comments/1uyd0t/200000_jeop...](http://www.reddit.com/r/datasets/comments/1uyd0t/200000_jeopardy_questions_in_a_json_file/)

\--Heroku Postgres backend, exposed via JSON dataclip to randomly select 1000
rows.

\--Twitter Bootstrap Framework

\--Github Pages for hosting

Would like to add the ability to 'stay on a category', work on questions with
embedded media, and think of a way to track correct / seen questions, but for
now this has been a fun site to kill some time with friends.

------
andrewrice
This is pretty amazing; thanks for sharing! Just an idea--it would be neat if
the questions were grouped into categories, as you suggested, and then
organized onto the actual game board.

~~~
mickle00
Thanks!

Also, check out
[http://www.j-archive.com/showgame.php?game_id=3377](http://www.j-archive.com/showgame.php?game_id=3377)
for that style.

That's where this actual data dump came from. I just wanted something that was
quick and easy, for when I'm on the bus, or have 2 minutes to kill and a knack
for trivia!

------
jnazario
props to you for the Cliff Clavin reference.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Is..._Cliff_Clavin%3F](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Is..._Cliff_Clavin%3F)

